# [Solved] Defined fixed Scene Transitions



## codemann8 (Apr 10, 2019)

Each scene should have the ability to set the default transition both for when a scene is entered and when a scene is exiting. These transitions should also have the ability to have varying durations and other settings (Luma Wave type, etc).

In cases when there is a fixed definition on both exiting scene A and entering scene B, perhaps a global setting can determine which will win the tiebreaker (perhaps the scene that is entering overrides the exiting one, etc).

Another way to solve the issue is to have the ability to define specific transitions given scenes A and B. Something like this exists in the Automatic Scene Switcher plugin, but that only works it you have rules set up to Auto trigger a switch, doesn't work if you manual switch to a scene. This should work without being in Studio Mode.

I do realize that Transition Overrides do exist, however, for instance in my case: I have a BRB scene and it plays music, so I'm wanting to have a slower transition when I exit the transition. But I'm not always transitioning from BRB to the same scene. Currently, the overrides only override the entering transition, not the exiting transition.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 11, 2019)

Have you tried using the Transition Matrix plugin? https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-transition-matrix.751/


----------



## codemann8 (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you, this is exactly what I was looking for. Looks like my search keywords weren't the right ones.


----------

